
Cool alternative to Material Design - gmosx
http://www.carbondesignsystem.com/
======
gmosx
A design system from IBM. They should consider merging it with 'IBM Design
Language'
([https://www.ibm.com/design/language/](https://www.ibm.com/design/language/))
though.

